# The Buck Stops Here



## Jankster (Dec 1, 2009)

Came up on this big guy when i was playing Spyglass Hill Golf Course a few months ago. I forget what hole it was on. Man are there a lot of deer around that area. This guy was just chillen near the tee box.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 1, 2009)

That's a really awesome shot. Was it with you 55-200. Looks really really sharp. 

Exposure is WONDERFUL also,

Thanks for sharing

~Michael~


----------



## thebeatles (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome shot!  I love the expression on his face.


----------



## Jankster (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks a lot i appreciate it! yes it was taken with my 55-200. the lighting was poor and it was handheld.. i was VERY pleased at how sharp it came out


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 1, 2009)

So much for those useless 55-200mm kit lenses...

(I had a Nikon 18-200mm that I didn't like enough more than my 55-200mm to keep it, so I sold the 18-200mm)

And you couldn't have chosen a better background for a wild animal if you could have picked one yourself.

*JUST WAIT until you tell your buddies that you shot yourself a 9-10 pointer...lol*


----------



## Jankster (Dec 1, 2009)

haha i love my 55-200. for a kit lens its very crisp if you ask me. and this is probably one of my favorite shots ive taken in awhile. i just happened to round a corner and find him just like this and he was nice enough to pose for me


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 3, 2009)

great shot!!!!!


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice shot, and his expression is great!


----------



## Jankster (Dec 4, 2009)

thank you!


----------

